# leery pool sand



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

so i got some pool sand and all it said on the bag was nepheline syenite. witch is the scientific name for pool sand. it looks liek silica sand but ther eare lil black flakes in it. has anyone seen this? im presuming its just part of the crushed rock that was black.. so just black silica sand but im not sure. anyone seen this in their quest for low budget aquarium supplies?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

It is crushed rock that is used in the makings of glass and ceramics also roof shingles. I believe but not sure but if its from blue mountain its crushed granite. Does it feel sharp, if so i wouldnt use it if you have any bottom feeders. Hope this helps. There are is alot of info if you google it.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

humm did a lil research and from a few sorces, even though it has a scary name its 100% non toxic and compleatly safe for aquariums


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

sawman88 said:


> humm did a lil research and from a few sorces, even though it has a scary name its 100% non toxic and compleatly safe for aquariums [/QUOTE
> 
> Yes it is non toxic I would just be worried if you have fish that are bottom feeders.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

So natural sand is more rounded then? If you zoom in on this stuff is it more like glass shards than pebbles?

W


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I know for reptiles some silica sands should be avoided because they do have sharp edges and can kinda get stuck together like puzzle bits when ingested. So you get some nasty impaction. 

Cory_Dad had a bunch of corys on a type of silica and they lost their barbles and such from what i understand.

Some of the guys had been saying that the well rounded silica bits had been safe.. Is this stuff like that??


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

this is the sand I have mixed in one of my tanks...nice and rounded....the translucent little bits...









or maybe it's really small gravel....?


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah that looks liek REALLY big sand pebbles. i dunno i guess we will see how it goes. its going to be a chiclid tank so im not to worried about catfish keeping. as i dont have any. i will keep you posted on how it goes


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I have a number of tanks with that exact sand, although a different brand with a less dangerous sounding name on it . All of the fish in those tanks do fine, including BN plecos. I routinely see my cichlids picking the stuff up and spitting it out too with no problems so I wouldn't worry about it .


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> So natural sand is more rounded then? If you zoom in on this stuff is it more like glass shards than pebbles?
> 
> W


It depends on the source. Riverbed sand is naturally rounded from being tossed around alot. Many other types are taken from the ground (fomer riverbeds) so are also on the round side. Sands like the one in this thread and some other types are made or by products of grinding/other process so tend to be sharper.

I would be careful if you plan to have any small cats or bottom feeders.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

And from where does one get riverbed sand?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They actually sell sand from riverbeds and beaches, as they have the distinction of being eroded and round. Try landscaping places, or the lfs.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

kk, ty.

I had found the beach sand but not river sand. I'll keep looking.


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

Exo-Terra makes some great stuff for turtles.

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/riverbed_sand.php

I was clearing some out of my store really cheap, but unfortunately its all gone now.

It's still in production so you'll definately find someone selling it online.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

or go to the beach and scoop up some?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

sawman88 said:


> yeah that looks liek REALLY big sand pebbles.


keep in mind those grains are about 1 to 1.5 mm across.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

duffgrot said:


> Exo-Terra makes some great stuff for turtles.
> 
> http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/riverbed_sand.php
> 
> ...


Thanks for that duffgrot.

That stuff looks to be super fine. I wonder what that would do to my cannister filter. Only one way to find out I guess.

Great, now I have to take out the beach sand that I put in to replace the silica sand. Maybe I should try it in a 10 gallon first...


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> or go to the beach and scoop up some?


Err, then that would be 'beach' sand, not 'river' sand.

Silly Riceburner.


----------

